# Just off the work bench



## sharpeblades (Jul 19, 2016)

Here is 3 drop points I just finished up.Done in CPM-154 stainless. One in deer horn that I shot last year.One in camel bone with orange spacer and one in Green canvas micarta with orange spacer.Thank you for looking


----------



## biker13 (Jul 19, 2016)

WOW!!!! Beautiful


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 19, 2016)

I thought you might like that


----------



## Horns (Jul 19, 2016)

Man those are incredible. The talent level of you knife makers on here is completely incredible. If I was forced to pick a favorite it would be the center white and orange one. I could put that boy to work.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2016)

Be hard to pick a favorite!  Beautiful work on all of them Raleigh!


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Jul 19, 2016)

Really like the micarta combo!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you all/Tim that's my favorite also


----------



## Shug (Jul 19, 2016)

Sweet blades sir


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 19, 2016)

Shug;Thank you sir


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2016)

I try to give credit to all you guys on here because each of you have your own individual skills and produce some very impressive work! Having said that, those three knives are probably the best I have seen on here!


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 20, 2016)

All are very pretty, well made obviously, but that top one really made my propeller spin!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 20, 2016)

godogs57 said:


> All are very pretty, well made obviously, but that top one really made my propeller spin!



Me to...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2016)

They look great.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 20, 2016)

Hank & Blood on the ground ~Thank you gentlemen for the kind words


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 20, 2016)

Raleigh you continue to amaze me...love the micarta and orange combo.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 20, 2016)

Joe ;thank you


----------



## riverbank (Jul 20, 2016)

Real nice !


----------



## fireman401 (Jul 20, 2016)

Very nice Mr. Tabor.  Especially the green micarta.  You know that my favorite handle material.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 20, 2016)

David: thank you sir


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jul 21, 2016)

Gorgeous.  Love the Mircata


----------



## GA native (Jul 21, 2016)

Those are some pretty knives.


----------



## flintlocker (Jul 21, 2016)

Very nicely done Mr Tabor!
How did you treat the antler? I love the color.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Jul 23, 2016)

nice


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 23, 2016)

Quaker Boy -James-Stumpshooter- Thank you


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 25, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 30, 2016)

BKeeper ;Thank you


----------

